# Suma: "Il mercato è chiuso"



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

''Tiettelo Bacca tiettelo''

''Jackson SIIIII''


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Paradossalmente potrebbe essere una bella notizia


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2015)

Vergogna


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente potrebbe essere una bella notizia



Quotissimo, ringrazio Iddio che sia finita, siamo salvi fino a Gennaio.


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Il primo a saltare con i vari galliani, berlusca e co. è 'sto personaggio qui.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



direi una bella notizia


----------



## Didaco (31 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vergogna



.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Che voto ha dato al mercato? 11?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



Il meglio del giornalismo sportivo.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Agosto 2015)

Suma chi? Marina?


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2015)

100 milioni e la zona più importante del campo sistemata con Kucka. Sono senza parole.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quotissimo, ringrazio Iddio che sia finita, siamo salvi fino a Gennaio.



Se non sbaglio però gli svincolati possono accasarsi anche a mercato finito, e si da il caso che Boateng ..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

E' finita l'agonia, FINALMENTE.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Devono vergognarsi di esistere


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 100 milioni e la zona più importante del campo sistemata con Kucka. Sono senza parole.



ʌ this


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



Non so se crederci o no.. o meglio non so se meglio crederci o no.


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che voto ha dato al mercato? 11?



1


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



Giochi chiusi, inutile sperare che menta. Mancano 2 ore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

Scandaloso. Vergognoso restare con questo centrocampo.

Assurdo, non trovo parole. GALLIANI IN MALAFEDE, LA PAGHERAI


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio però gli svincolati possono accasarsi anche a mercato finito, e si da il caso che Boateng ..



Fortunatamente non è svincolato.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

piuttosto che Soriano meglio mercato chiuso


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

Solo Vergogna per questa società.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Vergogna, ho visto una scheda il Milan di cartellino ha speso 50 mil circa di acquisti, il budget non era di 150 milioni? Questo e' il Milan che deve lottare per la champions? Galliani che fino alla fine si prende beffa di tutti noi, senza parole


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 100 milioni e la zona più importante del campo sistemata con Kucka. Sono senza parole.



Ma come fai a dimenticarti del grande Bertolacci?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Scandaloso. Vergognoso restare con questo centrocampo.
> 
> Assurdo, non trovo parole. GALLIANI IN MALAFEDE, LA PAGHERAI



Ma Walter non si puo' occupare di Galliani? Con un pò di ricina magari.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che voto ha dato al mercato? 11?



Pellegatti: "7,5, quando Bertolacci migliorerà 8,5"


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

vergogna, squadra scarsa, miha prossimo all'esonero.


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

Oltre ai vari galliani e suma, lo vogliamo dire anche un bel BERLUSCONI FATTI DA PARTE?


----------



## Giangy (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.


Se non trova nulla di decente, è giusto che sia chiuso


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

VERGOGNATEVI!! Dirigenza del ****.. Galliani incompetente che non sei altro, buffone.!! Cioè anche l'Inter nell'ultimo giorno a preso Ljajic dalla Roma in prestito con diritto di riscatto che sarebbe stato oro per noi e noi un ****..!! Vergognatevi buffoni!! Vi meritate la serie B!!


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Persona vomitevole


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: "7,5, quando Bertolacci migliorerà 8,5"



non puoi dare un voto del genere a questo mercato,e' vedere un'altra realta' completamente distorta


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ultimo giorno di mercato concluso con la cessione di Mastour e il regalo di Matri all'amico Lotito. Serve altro? La curva si chiede ancora quali siano le "spiegazioni" per andare a protestare, oppure non vogliono farlo perchè non hanno le palle?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



Un disastro,ma per lo meno il Condom non ha tirato fuori il cesso dell'ultimo minuto.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: "7,5, quando Bertolacci migliorerà 8,5"



Tanto vale dire "7,5, quando Kucka diventerà Iniesta 10"


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Ora possiamo dirlo con certezza, 90 milioni spesi ed abbiamo una mediana scandalosa ma nessuno pagherà per questo.

Vergogna!


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

90 milioni dopo tanto tempo, questo è il risultato. Siamo a posto cosi.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Tutto ciò è vergognoso. Dovrebbero intervenire UEFA e FIFA ad eliminare quel pelato maledetto


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Witsel è stata l'ennesima vergogna della società. Lo stuolo di persone legate alla comunicazione Milan, poi, veramente da tso. Leggete le motivazioni che da Suma nel suo editoriale sull'acquisto di Bertolacci.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: "7,5, quando Bertolacci migliorerà 8,5"



Pellegatti dopo aver ipotizzato Soriano con il Ballack per il Milan avrebbe meritato un T.S.O. ...non sta chiaramente bene!


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

quindi 90 mln dopo ci ritroviamo con BERTOLACCI, DE JONG, MONTOLIVO, BONAVENTURA, NOCERINO, KUCKA, POLI, MAURI... tutti cessi, 0 impostazione e TUTTI FUORI RUOLO, pazzesco


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna protestare seriamente!! Mi sono rotto le palle di essere preso in giro da questi cani!! E hanno ancora il coraggio di parlare? VERGOGNAAAA


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Gli altri dirigenti stanno facendo i kilometri avanti e dietro per chiudere le ultime trattative, questo è rimasto tutta la sera con Lotito a perdere tempo. Non ci sono parole.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

A breve arriva l'ennesima riapertura di Witsel e poi tutti a ringraziare il presidente. Teatrino ancora possibile.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Sarà un'altra stagione fallimentare, mi pare chiaro.

Ma a loro, evidentemente, va bene così.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (31 Agosto 2015)

Che vergogna. Non ne posso più, vorrei avere Galliani davanti a me per spaccargli quella faccia da idiota...


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

I colpevoli di questo sono sempre quei 2: Berlusconi e Galliani. Finché non se ne vanno non possiamo dormire tranquilli.


----------



## Kazarian88 (31 Agosto 2015)

Mihajlovic per me non finisce la stagione


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



E anche quest'anno, il centrocampo lo miglioriamo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà un'altra stagione fallimentare, mi pare chiaro.
> 
> Ma a loro, evidentemente, va bene così.



ma io non ci voglio credere che a Berlusconi vada bene di buttare al cesso 90 mln + ingaggi, è tutto assurdo


----------



## Kaw (31 Agosto 2015)

La cosa che fa rabbia è che Witsel si poteva prendere, era lì alla portata ma non hanno voluto prenderlo.


----------



## Morghot (31 Agosto 2015)

Spendere 90M dopo anni di parametri zero e trovarsi i tifosi imbestialiti e rassegnati a piena ragione... boh neanche se quei soldi li davano in mano al primo down (con tutto il rispetto del mondo per i down) che incontravano riusciva a far tanti danni.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> quindi 90 mln dopo ci ritroviamo con BERTOLACCI, DE JONG, MONTOLIVO, BONAVENTURA, NOCERINO, KUCKA, POLI, MAURI... tutti cessi, 0 impostazione e TUTTI FUORI RUOLO, pazzesco



per me Bertolacci, Bonaventura e Jose Mauri non son così cessi.
De Jong è troppo falegname per i miei gusti.
Ciò che manca sono un paio di giocatori da Milan là in mezzo che renderebbero gli altri a centrocampo più sicuri e di rendimento. Così non ci sta uno con personalità e gli attributi, Bertolacci per esempio con l'Empoli aveva paura di San Siro mettilo in un centrocampo con Gattuso, Pirlo e Seedorf e già si sente meno gravato dal peso della maglia e più aiutato.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic per me non finisce la stagione



E' chiaro.


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic per me non finisce la stagione



cavoli suoi...se l'è cercata..


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic per me non finisce la stagione



io penso che nessuno finirebbe la stagione con questa pseudo squadra


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2015)

meglio così ragazzi, tanto solo Ibra ci poteva salvare


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Mi è già passata la vogli di seguire il Milan questa stagione!! Grazie Galliani!! Incompetente, che tu sia maledetto


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2015)

"Per quest'anno basta così" cit.

Abbiamo un centrocampo con qualità nella media e corsa, ma senza forza fisica, capacità di regia e di saltare l'uomo in nessuno dei nostri uomini. Praticamente siamo pieni di insalata e patate al forno, ma noiente arrosto, bistecca o tagliata.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic per me non finisce la stagione



E Conte nel 2016. Però questo la gente forte la chiede per davvero.


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic per me non finisce la stagione



Sapeva benissimo a cosa andava incontro



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente non è svincolato.



Vero, pensavo l'avessero già licenziato ..


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Miha a fine stagione arriva, non possono fare la figura di avere 4 allenatori a libro paga (seedorf, inzaghi, miha + l'eventuale nuovo)


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2015)

A questo punto per migliorare di una o due posizioni la classifica o arrivare allo stesso posto dello scorso anno, spero che cadano con il sedere completamente per terra ad un passo dalla retrocessione. Tanto non cambia nulla e almeno o con le buone o con le cattive si farebbero tutti definitivamente da parte.


----------



## VonVittel (31 Agosto 2015)

Nei giorni del Condor ha venduto Mastour e regalato Matri a una rivale. Maledetto pelato


----------



## Fabregas (31 Agosto 2015)

Un maiale non può fare il mercato. Ha dilapidato il budget a forza di pranzi,cene e colazioni. 
Spero solo ... -mi autocensuro altrimenti mi prendo un bel ban-


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che per il prossimo anno Bee spedisca tutta questa gentaglia su Marte.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (31 Agosto 2015)

I pianeti si sono riallineati.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Vergognosi, senza un briciolo di dignita' nei confronti dei tifosi, zero acquisti,che tristezza


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

È un miracolo se arriveremo in EL. Per la Champions non ci credo per ora.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio però gli svincolati possono accasarsi anche a mercato finito, e si da il caso che Boateng ..



Solo quelli che hanno rescisso prima del 1 Luglio, ora non ricordo ma forse ce la siamo cavata.


----------



## Danielsan (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma c'è gente ancora abbonata a Milan Channel? 

L'abbonamento a una Pay posso capirlo,si vedono anche altre partite, l'abbonamento allo stadio anche li, insomma posso capire il clima della partita vista dal vivo..

Ma Milan Channel??? Cioè è veramente autolesionismo.Da anni a questa parte mi pare che siano perfettamente allineati con il nostro AD.
Ci pisciano in testa e ci dicono che piove.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Ma c'è gente ancora abbonata a Milan Channel?
> 
> L'abbonamento a una Pay posso capirlo,si vedono anche altre partite, l'abbonamento allo stadio anche li, insomma posso capire il clima della partita vista dal vivo..
> 
> ...



Dovrebbero pagare me per vederlo. E anche parecchio.


----------



## AndrasWave (31 Agosto 2015)

Manca poco, ormai è quasi finita e dopo aver taciuto per tutto il calcio mercato posso ammettere che mi vergogno che la MIA squadra sia gestita da uno come Galliani e di avere come Presidente un perfetto idiota senza un minimo di sanità mentale.


----------



## JohnShepard (31 Agosto 2015)

Società: Siete ridicoli, schifosi, incompetenti, bugiardi e altro che non posso dire. Il mio disprezzo è totale e permanente, non è rimasto più niente della riconoscenza del passato.
Abbiamo, gli scorsi anni, fatto meglio con zero euro che adesso con 90 mln, il che è quanto dire.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma nemmeno uno straccio di acquisto, nessuno, zero, siamo a posto cosi', con una squadra scarsa come quella dell'anno scorso


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno uno straccio di acquisto, nessuno, zero, siamo a posto cosi', con una squadra scarsa come quella dell'anno scorso



Con l'aggravante di aver speso 100 milioni. CENTO.


----------



## Doctore (31 Agosto 2015)

Complimenti al nostro ad e al presidente che vogliono affondare l ac milan...Malafede al 100%


----------



## JohnShepard (31 Agosto 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Ma c'è gente ancora abbonata a Milan Channel?
> 
> L'abbonamento a una Pay posso capirlo,si vedono anche altre partite, l'abbonamento allo stadio anche li, insomma posso capire il clima della partita vista dal vivo..
> 
> ...



Io ho disdetto l'abbonamento dopo la doppia cessione Thiago-Ibra


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Solo quelli che hanno rescisso prima del 1 Luglio, ora non ricordo ma forse ce la siamo cavata.



no, basta che rescindano entro stasera


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Con l'aggravante di aver speso 100 milioni. CENTO.


esatto


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



La cosa più amara da digerire è che siamo costretti a sperare che sia vero,perchè un ulteriore nuovo arrivo sarebbe un cesso last minute,sicuro. 
Sono incommentabili,mi vergogno che una società blasonata come il Milan sia gestita da gente così,compresa tutta la corte appresso,di cui fa parte il suddetto direttore.
Sarà un'altra annata mediocre, e il prossimo mercato estivo potrebbe essere anche peggio. 
Questo benedetto regista diverrà una leggenda,tipo:"Secoli orsono si narrava che alla rosa mancasse un innesto,un glorioso regista al centro del campo a fungere da faro che illumina la via. Ma nulla più si seppe di questa antica e triste vicenda."


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> no, basta che rescindano entro stasera



Cambia poco, non mi pare di ricordare nessun nome gallianesco.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Complimenti al nostro ad e al presidente che vogliono affondare l ac milan...Malafede al 100%



E' un'attentato all'allenatore, il BRESIDENTE lo vuole fare fuori É EVIDENTE


----------



## Clarence84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Potevo accontentarmi anche di arrivare in Europa League se si vedesse almeno il barlume di una progettualita' per il futuro.

Ma non si puo' arrivare con un centrocampo con 5 giocatori non da Milan (Poli, Kucka, Montolivo,Mauri e Nocerino) e i titolari che potrebbero essere buone riserve (de jong, bertolacci e bonaventura). 
L'errore e' fidarsi sempre di arrivare al 31 e cosi ci giochiamo pure l'Europa League. Ma con Bee e nuovi soci che investono mi auguro che chi ha sbagliato paghi.

Per rattoppare passerei al centrocampo a 4, cosi non possiamo stare.


----------



## ucraino (31 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Nei giorni del Condor ha venduto Mastour e regalato Matri a una rivale. Maledetto pelato


Venduto o dato in prestito


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Non so neanche se, dopo la firma con Bee, debba sperare che a gennaio escano fuori altri soldi. Con questo Galliani abbiamo poche possibilità di usarli bene.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile comunque come abbia illuso i tifosi fino all'ultimo, proprio una cosa fatta APPOSTA. Mentre i dirigenti VERI E SERI erano a lavorare per migliorare le loro squadre, lui si faceva fotografare all'Expo insieme al suo compare. E ci metto la mano sul fuoco che in quel momento godeva a pensare al nervosismo (eufemismo) che avrebbe provacato ai tifosi.


----------



## Clarence84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Potevo accontentarmi anche di arrivare in Europa League se si vedesse almeno il barlume di una progettualita' per il futuro.

Ma non si puo' arrivare con un centrocampo con 5 giocatori non da Milan (Poli, Kucka, Montolivo,Mauri e Nocerino) e i titolari che potrebbero essere buone riserve (de jong, bertolacci e bonaventura). 
L'errore e' fidarsi sempre di arrivare al 31 e cosi ci giochiamo pure l'Europa League. Ma con Bee e nuovi soci che investono mi auguro che chi ha sbagliato paghi.

Per rattoppare passerei al centrocampo a 4, cosi non possiamo stare.


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

Uno schifo senza precedenti


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

ricapitolando dall'anno scorso è cambiato:

romagnoli per rami
luiz adriano per el sharaawy
bacca per destro
balotelli per pazzini
kucka per van ginkel
bertolacci per muntari

80 milioni per vedere un miglioramento minimo.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

Ok ora visto che la situazione è questa dobbiamo sperare di rigenerare Montolivo in qualche modo, piazzarlo davanti la difesa e mettere De Jong e Bertolacci ai lati e Bonaventura dietro le punte. E l'unico modo per cercare di vedere almeno un minimo di regia davanti la difesa, altrimenti siamo veramente nella *****. Tutto questo centrocampo aveva un senso se avessimo avuto Ibrahimovic davanti e tutti gli incursori dietro, ma senza Ibra è un centrocampo inutile.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ricapitolando dall'anno scorso è cambiato:
> 
> romagnoli per rami
> luiz adriano per el sharaawy
> ...



Messa giu cosi il miglioramento è clamoroso


----------



## enne (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ricapitolando dall'anno scorso è cambiato:
> 
> romagnoli per rami
> luiz adriano per el sharaawy
> ...



si', sembra sia migliorato solo l'attacco con i 2 nuovi,
per cui piu' della meta dei soldi sono stati buttati.


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2015)

Altra stagione buttata scientemente nel wc. E come ogni anno non si vede l'ora che finisca, qui prima ancora di cominciare.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ricapitolando dall'anno scorso è cambiato:
> 
> romagnoli per rami
> luiz adriano per el sharaawy
> ...



inizio già a rimpiangere il belga


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ricapitolando dall'anno scorso è cambiato:
> 
> romagnoli per rami
> luiz adriano per el sharaawy
> ...



Per me abbiamo migliorato solo l'attacco deitalianizzandolo.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2331]mabadi[/MENTION] come già detto NO copia incolla da siti esterni


----------



## Clarence84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Vediamo le cose positive dai... ci siamo liberati di Zaccardo  anche se quel suo rifiutare a priori tutte le destinazioni gia' mi manca...


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ora visto che la situazione è questa dobbiamo sperare di rigenerare Montolivo in qualche modo, piazzarlo davanti la difesa e mettere De Jong e Bertolacci ai lati e Bonaventura dietro le punte. E l'unico modo per cercare di vedere almeno un minimo di regia davanti la difesa, altrimenti siamo veramente nella *****. Tutto questo centrocampo aveva un senso se avessimo avuto Ibrahimovic davanti e tutti gli incursori dietro, ma senza Ibra è un centrocampo inutile.



non si può però impostare una campagna acquisti sull'arrivo o no di Ibra, è peggio di andare al casinò è giocarsi tutto ciò che si ha su un singolo numero della roulette.
Manca pianificazione e gente che capisca di calcio, si naviga a vista.
Anche l'eventuale arrivo di Witsel sarebbe stato un colpo senza pianificazione preventiva perché se Witsel davvero lo vuoi e lo ritieni un obiettivo primario fino all'ultimo la proprietà i soldi te li mette a disposizione e non vai su mezzi giocatori (tipo kucka o soriano) e nel caso fallisca quell'obiettivo ne hai subito un altro simile da puntare.
Invece la proprietà ora ha chiuso i rubinetti e prima ha dato tutto in mano a Galliani senza preoccuparsi di munirsi di un vero e competente direttore sportivo.
In queste condizioni non si va da nessuna parte e chi deve decidere è Berlusconi, ma tanto il Milan ora non gli serve più... giusto un po' di speculazione finanziaria con Bee se gli riesce.

Però avremo uno stadio tutto nostro, grazie Barbara.... ah no dimenticavo: lo stadio non lo si fa più!!!!!!


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: "7,5, quando Bertolacci migliorerà 8,5"



suicidati ruffiano


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

*Sportmediaset riporta che il proprio inviato presso l'Ata Hotel (luogo del calciomercato) non esclude, nonostante la notizia della chiusura del mercato del Milan, che possa esserci ancora qualche colpo di scena per Witsel.*


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

Va be ragazzi è andata. Ci rimane solo da sperare che Bee non abbia cambiato idea e lo sapremo entro un mese
nel caso sia sparito, mi auguro di fallire


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che il proprio inviato presso l'Ata Hotel (luogo del calciomercato) non esclude, nonostante la notizia della chiusura del mercato del Milan, che possa esserci ancora qualche colpo di scena per Witsel.*



...siamo davvero alle comiche..


----------



## MilanLover (31 Agosto 2015)

il peggior mercato della storia del milan. 100 milioni buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che il proprio inviato presso l'Ata Hotel (luogo del calciomercato) non esclude, nonostante la notizia della chiusura del mercato del Milan, che possa esserci ancora qualche colpo di scena per Witsel.*



Da infarto....


----------



## zlatan (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che il proprio inviato presso l'Ata Hotel (luogo del calciomercato) non esclude, nonostante la notizia della chiusura del mercato del Milan, che possa esserci ancora qualche colpo di scena per Witsel.*



Sì penso anche io il tempo c'è ah ah ah RIDICOLI!!


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Altra stagione buttata scientemente nel wc. E come ogni anno non si vede l'ora che finisca, qui prima ancora di cominciare.



Questa è pure peggio, perché gli altri anni speravamo nell'esplosione di questo o quel giocatore e nell'effetto novità dell'allenatore giovane e milanista.
Questa volta invece siamo consapevoli che il nostro campionato è già finito.
Inzaghi era partito nettamente meglio con una squadra nettamente peggiore. Se la premessa è questa non oso immaginare come può continuare questa stagione.

L'unica striminzita possibilità è che la Federcalcio liberi Conte a qualificazioni finite, almeno per il doppio incarico. A quel punto riprenderebbe a spendere per il suo agognato allenatore.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che il proprio inviato presso l'Ata Hotel (luogo del calciomercato) non esclude, nonostante la notizia della chiusura del mercato del Milan, che possa esserci ancora qualche colpo di scena per Witsel.*



sportmediaset....e lo scambio lulic montolivo? non sanno nulla, solo sparate senza senso


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> sportmediaset....e lo scambio lulic montolivo? non sanno nulla, solo sparate senza senso



...pur di "fare notizia" dicono di tutto.


----------



## J&B (31 Agosto 2015)

Fino alle 23.00 non si può escludere neanche Messi.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

Voglio proprio vedere la curva cosa farà ora. Se ci sarà una contestazione come si deve oppure finirà tutto a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2015)

Cpn questo mercato hanno dato l ultima pugnalata alla squadra più titolata del mondo.
Galliani 
Berlusconi
Suma
Pelllegatti

Assassini e complici.
Avete ucciso il nostro Milan


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset riporta che il proprio inviato presso l'Ata Hotel (luogo del calciomercato) non esclude, nonostante la notizia della chiusura del mercato del Milan, che possa esserci ancora qualche colpo di scena per Witsel.*



Non ci casca più nessuno.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Anche Sportmediset ritiene "ormai" impossibile l'affare Witsel a causa del l'ingaggio del calciatore ritenuto troppo elevato.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

*Ragazzi, basta riportare pseudo notizie.

Come comunicato, il mercato del Milan è chiuso.*


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa è pure peggio, perché gli altri anni speravamo nell'esplosione di questo o quel giocatore e nell'effetto novità dell'allenatore giovane e milanista.
> Questa volta invece siamo consapevoli che il nostro campionato è già finito.
> Inzaghi era partito nettamente meglio con una squadra nettamente peggiore. Se la premessa è questa non oso immaginare come può continuare questa stagione.
> 
> L'unica striminzita possibilità è che la Federcalcio liberi Conte a qualificazioni finite, almeno per il doppio incarico. A quel punto riprenderebbe a spendere per il suo agognato allenatore.



Tutto vero tranne per il fatto che quest'anno Berlusca o chi per lui, ha sganciato la grana. Quanto dovrebbe spendere per Conte, 150? E rimarrebbe sempre il geometra a dilapidarli? Non vedo altra soluzione che l'allontanamento dell'AD.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Cpn questo mercato hanno dato l ultima pugnalata alla squadra più titolata del mondo.


Non siamo più i titolati per fortuna, così la smettono di attaccarsi anche a questo.


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Tutto vero tranne per il fatto che quest'anno Berlusca o chi per lui, ha sganciato la grana. Quanto dovrebbe spendere per Conte, 150? E rimarrebbe sempre il geometra a dilapidarli? Non vedo altra soluzione che l'allontanamento dell'AD.



se cambi allenatore DEVI cambiare anche chi conduce il mercato,per forza


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> se cambi allenatore DEVI cambiare anche chi conduce il mercato,per forza



Ho perso la speranza, non credo succederà mai o almeno a breve termine. E' indistruttibile e si è visto in più occasioni. Quando hanno provato a farlo fuori lui è tornato più forte e potente di prima.


----------



## Djici (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: "7,5, quando Bertolacci migliorerà 8,5"



Ci sta.
Ma su 20.
E forse e pure troppo.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Agosto 2015)

Alla fise 3 mesi, 3 mesi di teatrino per illudere e strappare qualche abbonamento in più. Malafede, solo malafede.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (31 Agosto 2015)

Siamo sulla stessa barca di ridicolaggine cari miei. Siamo le uniche società che non accontentano mai gli allenatori. Io col trq, voi col cc. Signori miei, il mio illustrissimo dg ha smantellato la squadra vice campione d'europa, il vostro ha speso 100 ml e non ha rinforzato nulla, o meglio ha rinforzato in percentuale bassissima. Il mio ha comprato ragazzini, gente bollita(hernanes), rotta(kedira) e scarsa(Manzo). Il vostro ragazzini, gente bollita(Kucka) e attaccanti che centrano poco tra loro. In che mani siamo?


----------



## Ciachi (31 Agosto 2015)

Aspettiamoci un altra annata di melma!!!! Il prox derby sarà l ecatombe di Mihailovic


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



Ma va, manca ancora il colpo boateng.


----------



## luigi61 (31 Agosto 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma va, manca ancora il colpo boateng.



Allora Boateng ha rifiutato il trasferimento al Sion.....
traete le conclusioni


----------



## Ecthelion (31 Agosto 2015)

Dunque abbiamo chiuso con Balotelli e Kucka. Da brividi. Se arriva anche Boateng è un capolavoro in negativo. E' proprio il regno del Male.


----------



## Kevin Arkins (31 Agosto 2015)

"Siamo ultra-competitivi..."


----------



## ralf (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come annunciato poco fa da Mauro Suma, direttore di Milan Channel, il mercato dei rossoneri "è chiuso".
> Vediamo se avrà ragione o se Galliani troverà un nuovo giocatore in meno di 2 ore e mezza.



A questo punto le cose sono 2, o sono subentrati problemi nella trattativa con Mr Bee, magari legati al crollo della borsa cinese, o il Nano si è già stancato di Mihajlovic, stranamente sabato sera a San Siro c'era Montella.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> A questo punto le cose sono 2, o sono subentrati problemi nella trattativa con Mr Bee, magari legati al crollo della borsa cinese, o il Nano si è già stancato di Mihajlovic, stranamente sabato sera a San Siro c'era Montella.



Montella o Conte. Il primo se il secondo ci ripensa e decide di non venire più al Milan. Non ci sarebbe da stupirsi vista la reputazione che abbiamo.


----------



## walter 22 (31 Agosto 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla stessa barca di ridicolaggine cari miei. Siamo le uniche società che non accontentano mai gli allenatori. Io col trq, voi col cc. Signori miei, il mio illustrissimo dg ha smantellato la squadra vice campione d'europa, *il vostro ha speso 100 ml e non ha rinforzato nulla*, o meglio ha rinforzato in percentuale bassissima. Il mio ha comprato ragazzini, gente bollita(hernanes), rotta(kedira) e scarsa(Manzo). Il vostro ragazzini, gente bollita(Kucka) e attaccanti che centrano poco tra loro. In che mani siamo?


Ha rinforzato la Roma


----------



## Casnop (31 Agosto 2015)

Bacca e Luiz Adriano, nei fatti la coppia d'attacco meglio composta di tutta la serie A, ma sostenuta da Bonaventura alla grande responsabilità da trequarti, Bertolacci a disagio a mezzala e Montolivo fuori condizione e fuori squadra per dissapori col tecnico. Campagna acquisti contraddittoria, figlia delle proiezioni della Infinita Trattativa per la cessione delle quote, delle lune presidenziali e del portafogli interrotto di Fininvest. Una squadra incompleta, autarchica, non priva di talento ma senza un centro di gravità permanente. E la sensazione, fortissima, che il progetto tecnico sia già minato alla base dalla sfiducia di fondo del presidente verso l'allenatore. La diatriba tra diritto ed obbligo di riscatto del prestito oneroso di Witsel, richiesto da Sinisa, è emblematica: non si intende investire il prossimo anno su un giocatore richiesto dall'allenatore perché non si ritiene che questo sarà l'allenatore del Milan il prossimo anno. Mihajlovic è nel mirino di Berlusconi: gli verrà concessa fiducia, ma non incondizionata come ai tempi di Bertolacci, Bacca e Romagnoli, e si attenderanno i risultati sul campo e come crescita complessiva di un gruppo di giocatori e di un modulo tattico di elezione presidenziale. Se non dovessero esserci riscontri significativi entro un paio di mesi, si cambierà obiettivo. E Galliani? Dipenderà da tanti fattori, tra cui quello, per lui indeterminato, di una evoluzione dei rapporti tra Berlusconi ed i suoi futuri soci, rimasto in stand by dopo i fatti del 20 giugno. La sua posizione è legata a Mihajlovic molto più di quanto non si pensi: lo ha scelto lui e lui ha sponsorizzato presso Berlusconi l'arrivo di determinati giocatori segnalati dal tecnico. Le restrizioni impostegli dalla proprietà nella negoziazione di Witsel sono la nemesi del budget libero per Bacca, Bertolacci e Romagnoli. La gestione insoddisfacente del budget risalterebbe in caso di insuccessi sul campo, ed in questa circostanza la valutazione del suo operato non sarebbe rimessa al solo Berlusconi come nei trent'anni precedenti, ma ad una pluralità di soggetti a quello estranei. L'aver fatto un mercato aderente ai voleri del tecnico ha indubbiamente dei vantaggi, ma espone ad una responsabilità solidale in caso di insuccesso. Vedremo dunque il campo, ma stasera il mercato non premia di certo il Milan.


----------



## Clarence84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Inneggiare gia' all'esonero di Mihajlovic mi pare eccessivo. Sulla mal gestione del condor non ci piove, ma penso che a Miha un centrocampista non avrebbe fatto schifo. Se non concludono non e' colpa sua.
Spero trovera' delle soluzioni tipo puntare tutto sulle punte e giocare a 4 a meta'.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2015)

Galliani, Suma, Ruiu....che trio...


----------



## Kaladin85 (1 Settembre 2015)

Mihajlovic è un dead man walking, con l'unica certezza che, se non arriverà terzo, l'anno prossimo lascerà la panchina a Conte, ma con la possibilità di essere esonerato anche a stagione in corso in caso di pessimi risultati, visto che non ha l'ancora di salvezza del "dna Milan" che ha parato il **** ad inzaghi.
Ha le possibilità di salvarsi, ma per farlo deve mettere da parte la sua testardaggine e fare quello che è meglio per la squadra, senza preconcetti su uomini (Mexes è il nostro miglior centrale e deve giocare, Josè Mauri non può sempre andare in tribuna e Montolivo va recuperato) e soprattutto sul modulo (il 4-3-1-2 è un fallimento che va accantonato in favore del 4-4-2)


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Inneggiare gia' all'esonero di Mihajlovic mi pare eccessivo. Sulla mal gestione del condor non ci piove, ma penso che a Miha un centrocampista non avrebbe fatto schifo. Se non concludono non e' colpa sua.
> Spero trovera' delle soluzioni tipo puntare tutto sulle punte e giocare a 4 a meta'.



l'ombra di Conte gia' aleggia a Milanello


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> l'ombra di Conte gia' aleggia a Milanello



ma che c'e ne facciamo di conte se poi galliani va a comprare per 20 milioni un altro bertolacci l anno prossimo?
Forse non ci rendiamo conto in che mani siamo...
Gli allenatori possono essere bravi oppure no...e fin qui non ci sono dubbi...ma se a un allenatore gli propongono bertolacci o wistel sono sicuro al 100% che anche l allenatore piu scarso al mondo sceglierebbe wistel.
Al milan non danno alternative...ti fanno l elenco dei cessi e tu devi decidere.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Settembre 2015)

Quoto l'ottimo Casnop.


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che c'e ne facciamo di conte se poi galliani va a comprare per 20 milioni un altro bertolacci l anno prossimo?
> Forse non ci rendiamo conto in che mani siamo...
> Gli allenatori possono essere bravi oppure no...e fin qui non ci sono dubbi...ma se a un allenatore gli propongono bertolacci o wistel sono sicuro al 100% che anche l allenatore piu scarso al mondo sceglierebbe wistel.
> Al milan non danno alternative...ti fanno l elenco dei cessi e tu devi decidere.


ovviamente io presumo che il mercato lo faccia una persona dotata di buon senso,non il geometra Monzese


----------



## Aldo Boffi (1 Settembre 2015)

"Grazie Presidente". (cit.)
Suma, spero che dopo il mercato, chiuda anche tu, insieme al tuo mentore Galliani. 
Avete passato il segno, siete indecenti.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che c'e ne facciamo di conte se poi galliani va a comprare per 20 milioni un altro bertolacci l anno prossimo?
> Forse non ci rendiamo conto in che mani siamo...
> Gli allenatori possono essere bravi oppure no...e fin qui non ci sono dubbi...ma se a un allenatore gli propongono bertolacci o wistel sono sicuro al 100% che anche l allenatore piu scarso al mondo sceglierebbe wistel.
> *Al milan non danno alternative...ti fanno l elenco dei cessi e tu devi decidere*.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che c'e ne facciamo di conte se poi galliani va a comprare per 20 milioni un altro bertolacci l anno prossimo?
> Forse non ci rendiamo conto in che mani siamo...
> Gli allenatori possono essere bravi oppure no...e fin qui non ci sono dubbi...ma se a un allenatore gli propongono bertolacci o wistel sono sicuro al 100% che anche l allenatore piu scarso al mondo sceglierebbe wistel.
> Al milan non danno alternative...ti fanno l elenco dei cessi e tu devi decidere.



No problem, Conte con questa società non viene e a Milanello non si avvicina neanche morto.
Con un altra società, o con una società profondamente mutata dopo bee o chi per lui, il discorso cambia.


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2015)

adesso il regista deve farlo l'allenatore proponendo e facendo eseguire fino allo sfinimento movimenti e schemi , non ci sono alternative .

bisogna cominciare a giocare a calcio.


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Settembre 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bacca e Luiz Adriano, nei fatti la coppia d'attacco meglio composta di tutta la serie A, ma sostenuta da Bonaventura alla grande responsabilità da trequarti, Bertolacci a disagio a mezzala e Montolivo fuori condizione e fuori squadra per dissapori col tecnico. Campagna acquisti contraddittoria, figlia delle proiezioni della Infinita Trattativa per la cessione delle quote, delle lune presidenziali e del portafogli interrotto di Fininvest. Una squadra incompleta, autarchica, non priva di talento ma senza un centro di gravità permanente. E la sensazione, fortissima, che il progetto tecnico sia già minato alla base dalla sfiducia di fondo del presidente verso l'allenatore. La diatriba tra diritto ed obbligo di riscatto del prestito oneroso di Witsel, richiesto da Sinisa, è emblematica: non si intende investire il prossimo anno su un giocatore richiesto dall'allenatore perché non si ritiene che questo sarà l'allenatore del Milan il prossimo anno. Mihajlovic è nel mirino di Berlusconi: gli verrà concessa fiducia, ma non incondizionata come ai tempi di Bertolacci, Bacca e Romagnoli, e si attenderanno i risultati sul campo e come crescita complessiva di un gruppo di giocatori e di un modulo tattico di elezione presidenziale. Se non dovessero esserci riscontri significativi entro un paio di mesi, si cambierà obiettivo. E Galliani? Dipenderà da tanti fattori, tra cui quello, per lui indeterminato, di una evoluzione dei rapporti tra Berlusconi ed i suoi futuri soci, rimasto in stand by dopo i fatti del 20 giugno. La sua posizione è legata a Mihajlovic molto più di quanto non si pensi: lo ha scelto lui e lui ha sponsorizzato presso Berlusconi l'arrivo di determinati giocatori segnalati dal tecnico. Le restrizioni impostegli dalla proprietà nella negoziazione di Witsel sono la nemesi del budget libero per Bacca, Bertolacci e Romagnoli. La gestione insoddisfacente del budget risalterebbe in caso di insuccessi sul campo, ed in questa circostanza la valutazione del suo operato non sarebbe rimessa al solo Berlusconi come nei trent'anni precedenti, ma ad una pluralità di soggetti a quello estranei. L'aver fatto un mercato aderente ai voleri del tecnico ha indubbiamente dei vantaggi, ma espone ad una responsabilità solidale in caso di insuccesso. Vedremo dunque il campo, ma stasera il mercato non premia di certo il Milan.



condivido


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Settembre 2015)

Clarence84 ha scritto:


> Inneggiare gia' all'esonero di Mihajlovic mi pare eccessivo. Sulla mal gestione del condor non ci piove, ma penso che a Miha un centrocampista non avrebbe fatto schifo. Se non concludono non e' colpa sua.
> Spero trovera' delle soluzioni tipo puntare tutto sulle punte e giocare a 4 a meta'.



inneggiare no, ma anche lui non è esente da colpe. per dire, io già avevo intuito puzza di bruciato quando, dopo la prima cena ad Arcore tra Berlusconi, Galliani e Mihajlovic era venuto fuori che il nuovo tecnico si opponeva a mandar via De Jong considerato un suo potenziale caposaldo a centrocampo.. se dai un indirizzo di questo tipo, già per me parti male senza parlare dell'accorgersi, dopo 50 giorni dall'inizio del ritiro, che il centrocampo è incompleto. La dirigenza ha grosse colpe, ma anche la direzione tecnica non ne è esente


----------



## J&B (1 Settembre 2015)

Contiamo su Montolivo


----------



## Cizzu (1 Settembre 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Contiamo su Montolivo



Era l'orizzonte più inquietante. Adesso è realtà.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Settembre 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)





Mamma che perle che riesce a tirare fuori il Direttore.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2015)

Costui che diceva, con superbia, di no piangere Saponara, che il Milan avrebbe avuto un giocatore di altro livello in quel ruolo. Altro che Saponara. E infatti...


----------



## Alkampfer (1 Settembre 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Costui che diceva, con superbia, di no piangere Saponara, che il Milan avrebbe avuto un giocatore di altro livello in quel ruolo. Altro che Saponara. E infatti...



saponara in questo milan ci stava alla grande


----------



## alessandro77 (1 Settembre 2015)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> saponara in questo milan ci stava alla grande



Saponara le volte che ha giocato l'anno scorso ha fatto pena, dai non nascondiamoci.. è un giocatore che probabilmente si trova più a suo agio in club e piazze dove non ci sono determinate pressioni e lui è più sereno e gioca più "libero" da pensieri e ansie "da San Siro"..


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Settembre 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> Saponara le volte che ha giocato l'anno scorso ha fatto pena, dai non nascondiamoci.. è un giocatore che probabilmente si trova più a suo agio in club e piazze dove non ci sono determinate pressioni e lui è più sereno e gioca più "libero" da pensieri e ansie "da San Siro"..



Faceva pena lui o il nostro staff medico,atletico e tecnico?;secondo me la seconda.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Settembre 2015)

Fosse solo Saponara. 
..

Ricordo niang al Genoa. 
Il problema non sono i giocatori ( tutti i giocatori )


----------



## Stex (2 Settembre 2015)

ho letto un articolo in cui spuntavano i nomi di 2 svincolati : ledesma e lodi...


----------



## Kaladin85 (2 Settembre 2015)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> saponara in questo milan ci stava alla grande



Beh, oddio, sarebbe stato un trequartista in una squadra che non può permettersi il trequartista perchè il centrocampo fa pena.
Anzi, con questo centrocampo, probabilmente Saponara sarebbe stato persin peggio di Honda, perchè non torna indietro a prendere palla e non torna a coprire.


----------



## smallball (2 Settembre 2015)

Stex ha scritto:


> ho letto un articolo in cui spuntavano i nomi di 2 svincolati : ledesma e lodi...



terrore...


----------

